# Felt TTR-3 Wheels



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bought a new Felt B12. It comes with Felt's TTR-3 wheels. I plan to eventually replace them, most likely with HED Jet 6/9's. The TTR-3's are a 40mm deep Aluminum w/ CNC machined braking surface, 20H Front/24H Rear w/ Aero Bladed w/ Aluminum nipples. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on these? I know they are probably not great, but curious how they compare to other 40mm wheels. Would there be a big upgrade in terms of overall performance and aerodynamics compared to HED or Flashpoints?

I have Mavic Ksyrium SL on my road bike. Would I be any better off with these for races (Sprint and Olympic Triathlons)? I also know Ksyrium's are not that great, but that is a different thread. Just curious how they would compare to the TTR-3's.

Like I said, I do plan to replace these, but trying to determine how important it to do this.

If it helps, I am 5'10", 163lbs and was averaging around 22mph for the bike leg of Sprint or Olympic triathlons on my road bike. I am hoping the tri bike will add 1-2 mph.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you are much better off with the Felt wheels for a triathlon. They are probably not very light, but more aero than your other wheelset which is what you want for a triathlon.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Will there be a big difference if I upgrade to another aero wheel like a HED Jet 6/9 or Flashpoint?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

It depends how you define a 'big' difference. If you are looking on shaving seconds off of a time trial, then it is worth upgrading. Otherwise it probably doesn't matter. The other wheels may also weigh less which benefits climbing as well, but once again there shouldn't be a big difference in terms of speed. I'm not the expert on aero, so maybe someone else will chime in. If you are already upgrading from a 40mm deep rim, maybe the Jet9 wheels would make it worthwhile since you will get more aero benefit than the Jet6 wheels.


----------

